# como rectifico 120v ac a 120 dc??



## ibanez1002 (Oct 28, 2006)

Tengo que rectificar 120 ac a 120 dc para mover un motor, lo hice con un puente de diodos, y varios condensadores en paralelo pero el voltaje de salida es 40v, como hago para solucionar esto?, o como rectifico de otra manera ese voltaje?

gracias a los q puedan ayudarme


----------



## JV (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola ibanez1002, la idea esta bien pero algo esta fallando, ya que si tu red es de 120Vac este es el valor eficaz, cuando lo rectifiques y lo filtres con capacitores tu valor de continua va a tender al valor maximo que es 120 por raiz de 2, o sea unos 169Vdc. Describe un poco mejor el circuito, diodos usados, capacitores, etc.


----------



## dariov954 (Nov 21, 2009)

epale ce ve que tu si conoses de fuentes dc sera que tambien conoces de ups


----------



## kikejunior (May 17, 2010)

ibanez1002:

Me encuentro con el mismo problema por el que tu pasaste de rectificar 120ac a 120 dc, me gustaria saber como lo resolviste, agradezco de antemano toda tu ayuda, muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola.

La ecuación para obtener el valor medio de tensión de salida de un  rectificador de onda completa es:

Vmed = 2*raiz(2)*Vef/pi = 0,9*Vef

Por lo tanto al rectificar los 120 V ca, se puede obtener teóricamente un valor medio de 108 V cc, al utilizar un puente de diodos.

Asi que la solución más simple seria utilizar un transformador elevador, considerando la potencia de consumo del motor.

Ten cuidado con el cable de fase. Recuerda que en alterna, puede quedar energizada la salida del rectificador con respecto a tierra: NO TOCAR.


----------



## abraren (Ago 31, 2011)

Una pregunta he diseñado un sistema de control para regular el voltaje de la linea electrica (120v AC 60 Hz), en la entrada del circuito que adjunto tengo un rectificador que convierte el voltaje de 120 AC a 120 DC, para lo cual he utilizado un puente rectificador cuyo modelo es KBL10 que soporta 4 amperios y un capacitor de 100uF a 450 V, en la simulacion he colocado uno de 1 uF.
Alguien puede decirme si solamente colocando el puente rectificador y el capacitorpuedo lograr conseguir una señal en DC, ya que luego esta señal debe ir conectada a unos MOSFET, que controlaran la compensacion de voltaje, el circuito de control lo he diseñado pero aun no puedo probarlo porque monte el circuito que adjunto y me malogro los rectificadores


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2011)

¿ Estás tratando de hacer un regulador por núcleo saturable ? o ¿ Quieres hacer derivaciones del transformador ?


----------



## abraren (Ago 31, 2011)

Gracias por su respuesta. bueno en realidad la idea basica es que cada mosfet va a trabajar coo se muestra en la figura adjunta, la simulacion esta realizada en Matlab, y si se fijan los mosfet trabajan de manera alternada (en la figura mosfet1 parte superior, mosfet2 parte inferior) y luego en el secundario del transformador tengo la onda completa, olvide mencionar que el transformador tiene la relacion 120/24 con toma central en el lado de 120. ya que la regulacion del voltaje sera de un 25% es decir 24 voltios hacia arriba o hacia abajo de 120.

Tambien adjunto la figura donde se muestra el voltaje que se obitne a la entrada y a la salida de todo el circuito, la figura matlab3.

Como mencione he diseñado la etapa de control, pero para la etapa de potencia soy un poco ingenuo.


----------



## kikejunior (Sep 1, 2011)

abraren dijo:


> Gracias por su respuesta. bueno en realidad la idea basica es que cada mosfet va a trabajar coo se muestra en la figura adjunta, la simulacion esta realizada en Matlab, y si se fijan los mosfet trabajan de manera alternada (en la figura mosfet1 parte superior, mosfet2 parte inferior) y luego en el secundario del transformador tengo la onda completa, olvide mencionar que el transformador tiene la relacion 120/24 con toma central en el lado de 120. ya que la regulacion del voltaje sera de un 25% es decir 24 voltios hacia arriba o hacia abajo de 120.
> 
> Tambien adjunto la figura donde se muestra el voltaje que se obitne a la entrada y a la salida de todo el circuito, la figura matlab3.
> 
> Como mencione he diseñado la etapa de control, pero para la etapa de potencia soy un poco ingenuo.



Es excelente tu trabajo, me gustaria saber que tipo de mosfet y controlados de DC usas, gracias anticipadas


----------



## abraren (Sep 2, 2011)

El mosfet es un IRF630, y el controlador es utilizando PWM, genero una onda triangular con un multiplo de la frecuencia de linea (en mi caso la frecuencia de linea es 60Hz) y luego mido el voltaje que tengo en la carga que va a ser de AC lo rectifico a DC y la comparo con la triangular de esa forma se genera el PWM para los MOSFET


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 2, 2011)

¿pero de cuánta potencia hablan? (¿o cuanta corriente?)

Por acá hay unas topologías muy interesantes que tienes relación con el esquema que subió *abraren*. Están en inglés pero es lo actual:
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/products/pfc/index.html

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/HBD853-D.PDF

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 2, 2011)

ibanez1002 dijo:


> Tengo que rectificar 120 ac a 120 dc para mover un motor, lo hice con un puente de diodos, y varios condensadores en paralelo pero el voltaje de salida es 40v, como hago para solucionar esto?, o como rectifico de otra manera ese voltaje?
> 
> gracias a los q puedan ayudarme


loco algo anda mal.nunca puede bajar tanto la tension,no te anda mal el tester???
1º diodos segun amperaje,para mas de 1A hasta 2A los 1n5408,aguantan 100V perodebes ponerlos en pares, o sea, en un puente serian 8 diodos


----------



## abraren (Sep 5, 2011)

Alguien tiene un circuito como aislar un circuito de AC con uno de DC sin el uso de tranformadores de acoplamiento. he probado con optoacopladores pero estos solo trabajan con  senales digitales


----------

